# bernie cooper dvd



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

is coming out in early spring , a true warrior story , watch the 7th wonder of the world go through mind blowing w/outs that made him mr britan , european champ , comonwealth champ , mr world , and mr universe , watch this space ,


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Was he something to do with that girl bb'er on TV a few months back??


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

yea m8 he is her dad


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

oh right, cheers ian.


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Anything new on this potential Bernie Cooper disc?? Inquiring fans want to know...


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

filmiing starts the next couple of wks , will be released in early spring


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

He looked awesome at the Brits, had DB's bird wetting her pants lol

Top guy, cant imagine how dedicated he his to has a body like that at his age, the DVD should be a great insight to his world.


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Any news on the Bernie Cooper DVD front?


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

i trained with bern on friday at my place we did chest .he is up this morn at 9am to do shoulders with a few jnrs i have to look at. i spoke to tony from leeds who is doing the dvd in a couple of wks , i have to bell him on monday to gthrough the details , it will be a flly on the wall dvd , no plastic wieghts or spray on sweat , true blood and guts , and yes i did post this at 3.40am and iam not getting in from a club , i do me cardio every morn at this time lol must be f+++++ mad lol and iam in offseasson mode , mad lol i think it helps eh lol peace

chem:crazy:

0


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

What style of training does Bernie follow?


----------



## ju5t1n (May 12, 2006)

i've trained at bernies gym and had the pleasure of meeting him, a true gent in every sense.

much respect....

:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Galtonator said:


> What style of training does Bernie follow?


Buy the DVD and find out lol


----------



## j.m. (Sep 11, 2006)

I will be buying this hopefully, any idea on approx price?

I train at his gym, well havent for a few weeks becasue I've been having 3 or 4 football games a week.

I'm there tomorrow though & he doesn't half put effort into his training.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

price will be £12 +p+p


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

here is a pic of him last sunday at 5 wks out siting at 96 kg at 63 years young mad eh :lift:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

And who say's aspects of bodybuilding are detrimental to one's health/jouints etcetc.

A true to life insperation for sure, pure didication all the way.


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Anyone know where to find more Bernie pics? This dude needs his own site!!


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

ANyone know where to find more Bernie pics? This guy needs his own Web site! Def. my fav. BBer!


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Any update on Bernie's upcoming DVD?


----------



## PeterTheEater (May 20, 2004)

****ign hell thats incredible...jesus


----------



## adrian1436114556 (Mar 27, 2008)

hes a legend ian ,true insperation to us all.

i dont want to hi jack your thread mate ,but will you be at the nac show on the 16th ,just got a entry form through me door the other day and am thinking about giving it a go ,i enjoyed the last one there.


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Hey there,

is this DVD out yet? Haven't heard anythng about it lately


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

63 he looks mint.


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Any news here about the dvd?


----------



## Jamma (Apr 14, 2008)

Bernie lives in next town from me, he's a legend around these parts, ture inspiration, would love to get the DVD!!!!

Jamie


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

WERE JUST IN THE PROCESSS PUTTING IT TOGETHER NOW GUYS , WE HAVE BEEN VERY BUSY THIS YEAR , I WILL KEEP YOU ALL INTOUCH


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Bernie is an inspiration to any BBer of any age. To do what he has done at any age would be incredible let alone in his early 60's.

Huge respect and a dvd I would certainly be buying to inspire me through the toughest of leg or back sessions.

I await with interest.

J


----------



## youngguyca (Oct 19, 2007)

Mind posting some updated pics while we wait?


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

supercell said:


> Bernie is an inspiration to any BBer of any age. To do what he has done at any age would be incredible let alone in his early 60's.
> 
> Huge respect and a dvd I would certainly be buying to inspire me through the toughest of leg or back sessions.
> 
> ...


----------



## jmbo (Sep 1, 2004)

No disrespect to the guys like heath etc, but Bernie is a true role model for me, inspirational and an all round decent guy.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Everytime I see a picture of this guy Im taken aback

Awesome at any age

Jawdropping at 63 !


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

the dvd will be 99% be called THE 7TH WONDER OF THE WORLD , got some pics of last nights guest spot at newcastle will post up tomoz az nackerd and off ta bed up at 5 to do me cardio haaaaaaaaaaaaaa must be mad , lol it helps eh lol


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

here is a pic of bern last sunday when he did the guest spot


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

if anyone can resize it for me caiuse i havent a clue how to do it lol #


----------



## praxis03 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hello Bernie and Chem greetings from Germany. You look really great. Approach what one should still say there. Respect. We could make a common guest appearance in England? Have sometimes a few pictures reingestellt from me. So coaches diligently with it the muscles grow. Bye violet:beer: :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## pergo (Apr 20, 2008)

Fantastic bodybuilder. I wish you luck from norway. Cant wait to get the dvd.


----------



## chem1436114520 (Oct 10, 2006)

final shooting of the dvd this wkend what alaugh we have had shooting it thanks to cnp kerry kayes for all your support

chem


----------



## praxis03 (Dec 1, 2008)

chem said:


> final shooting of the dvd this wkend what alaugh we have had shooting it thanks to cnp kerry kayes for all your support
> 
> chem


 I am able to do hello Chem and Bernie Wo the DVD herbekommen? Lots of love to Bernie. Greeting Violet


----------

